# Late report from Thursday 11/20- Meat Trip!!



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought we would try take advantage of the weather window last Thursday. Me and my lovely bride (Laurie) were able to sneak out for a few hours and load the cooler up. We stayed in close and got some mingo's, Triggers (biggest one was 10.5!!!) and a nice 37lb AJ. Biggest state water AJ for me. Seems like inshore there normally the 28-32 inch fish. Had a pod of dolphins follow us home. Enjoy the pics and Happy Thanksgiving!!!
Thanks
Capt. Miles


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's one stud trigger.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's just awesome, big fish and a happy crew! All about family fun, great catch capt.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

That trigger!!!:thumbup:


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That's no trash can !!! More like a dumpster lid.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job Miles and Laurie. That's a trigger!!!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a Triggasaurus!!!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like a great day! Stud Trigger!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Job.. that is an awesome trigger, and the water looked smooth too.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love a great report like this one!!! nice trig!!


----------

